# Slide will not retract



## ccm14 (Jul 16, 2016)

I have another thread in this forum discussing a round that I can't remove because the slide won't retract. The gun (LCP Custom) had 5 rounds in the clip and one in the chamber. I removed the clip then attempted to retract the slide to extract the round in the chamber. Slide will move less than a half inch but not enough to eject the round. Anyone else had this problem? If so, what did you do to prevent this from happening in the future?

Thanks for the advice.

Charlie


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

This was answered, but again, Don't mess around with it. Take it to a gunsmith. It's probably something simple, but potentially dangerous.


----------



## ccm14 (Jul 16, 2016)

Sounds like good advice. Thanks for the reply.

Charlie



Tangof said:


> This was answered, but again, Don't mess around with it. Take it to a gunsmith. It's probably something simple, but potentially dangerous.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

If your adventurous and don't mine losing a finger or two ;-)

joepolo posted a video of a "Handy Racker" device used to clear a jam in following thread.
http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/58009-70-yr-old-woman-arthritic-hands.html

But a gunsmith is the safest option IMHO.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

ccm14 said:


> I have another thread in this forum discussing a round that I can't remove because the slide won't retract. The gun (LCP Custom) had 5 rounds in the clip and one in the chamber. I removed the clip then attempted to retract the slide to extract the round in the chamber. Slide will move less than a half inch but not enough to eject the round. Anyone else had this problem? If so, what did you do to prevent this from happening in the future?
> 
> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Charlie


Perhaps calling Ruger would not be a bad idea as well.


----------

